# "Systemfehler melden" Step7 V5.5, WinCCflexible 2008 SP2 Upd3, MP177



## Onkel Dagobert (19 März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem ich nicht weiter komme.
Ein Kunde möchte eine umfassende Diagnose für seine Anlage.

Hardware:

"6ES7 315-2FJ14-0AB0" "V3.2", "CPU 315F-2 PN/DP"
"6GK7 343-1EX30-0XE0" "V2.4", "CP 343-1"
"6ES7 326-1BK02-0AB0", "FDI24xDC24V"
"6ES7 326-1BK02-0AB0", "FDI24xDC24V"
"6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0", "DI32xDC24V"
"6ES7 326-2BF10-0AB0", "FDO10xDC24V/2A"
"6ES7 331-7HF01-0AB0", "AI8x14Bit"
"ProfiNet_Fieldbus: PROFINET-IO-System"
"6ES7 151-3BA23-0AB0"
"6ES7 151-3BA23-0AB0"
usw.

MP 177 6'' Touch 1.0.2.0

Software:

Step7 V5.5 + SP2
WinCCflexible 2008 SP2 Upd3
Nun gibt es ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Man kann in der Fehler OBs alles ausprogrammieren, was jedoch sehr aufwändig werden kann. Zudem, wenn zu allen möglichen Dingen entsprechende Meldungen ausgegeben werden sollen. Dann gibt es noch verschiedene SF?s, mit denen man etwas anstellen kann - auch sehr aufwändig.

Irgendwie bin ich nun auf die vielversprechende Funktion "Systemfehler melden" gestoßen. Man erreicht diese Funktion in der HW-Konfig unter "Extras" (CPU muß selektiert sein). Es können verschiedene Einstellung getätigt werden und es werden alle benötigten Bausteine automatisch angelegt. Soweit funktioniert es auch, zumindest beim Projektieren.

Für die Meldungen werden verschiedene *.csv-Dateien erzeugt. Mein Problem ist es, diese Daten in WinCCflexible ein zu lesen, bzw. zu verarbeiten. In der Doku lese ich folgende Zeilen:



> .. Transferieren Sie die Projektierungsdaten für die
> erzeugten Meldungen in die betreffende HMI-
> Geräte, die Systemfehler-Meldungen ausgebens
> wollen...


 und


> .. Die Meldungen werden über den Standardmeldeweg ALARM_S/SQ an "CPU-Meldungen" am PG
> oder an die angeschlossenen HMI-Geräte gesendet. Das Senden der Meldungen an ein HMI-Gerät
> kann abgewählt werden...



Weiß jemand, wie man diese Meldungen in Flexible projektiert? Wie der Import von gewöhnlichen Bitmeldungen funktioniert es nicht.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ducati (19 März 2013)

"Systemfehler Melden" ist wirklich ne gute, aber relativ unbekannte, Funktion. Ich nutze das unter WinCC 7.0 sehr gerne. Bei WinCC 7.0 werden die Meldungen durch AS/OS Übersetzen automatisch in WinCC angelegt.

ALARM-S/D Meldungen haben nix mit den üblichen Bitmeldungen in der Visu zu tun. Die Meldungen tauchen erstmal nicht in nem DB auf sondern werden als RAW-Daten nach WinCC 7.0 übertragen. Dazu findest Du evtl Informationen unter dem Stichwort "zeitfolgerichtiges Melden".

So, jetzt hast Du aber WinCCflex. Da wird das Ganze ähnlich aber im Detail doch "anders" funktionieren. Da ich aber nicht der WinCCflex Spezialist bin, muss in der Richtung evtl. jemand anderes weiterhelfen.

Gruß.

PS: mein erster Googletreffer war das: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22533916


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 März 2013)

Hallo ducati,

danke für den link. Also war ich ja eigentlich mit meiner Projektierung fast schon fertig. Wenn's jetzt noch funktionieren würde, wäre es eine echt coole Nummer. Beim Generieren erhalte ich folgende Warnmeldungen.

Warning:  Die Anzahl von Werten in der STEP 7 ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612742 'de-DE' überschreitet die maximale Anzahl.
Warning:  Die Anzahl von Werten in der STEP 7 ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612740 'de-DE' überschreitet die maximale Anzahl.
Warning:  Die Anzahl von Werten in der STEP 7 ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612743 'de-DE' überschreitet die maximale Anzahl.
Warning:  Textlexikon T084111d8c-57a2-495d-a726-cf7e6847b8ae für ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612737 in Wert 4 nicht gefunden.
Warning:  Textlexikon TN84111d8c-57a2-495d-a726-cf7e6847b8ae für ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612738 in Wert 5 nicht gefunden.
Warning:  Textlexikon ERRTEXTLIBEXPN84111d8c-57a2-495d-a726-cf7e6847b8ae für ALARM_S-Meldung 1610612739 in Wert 3 nicht gefunden.
und noch ein paar der letzteren Art, insgesamt 13 Warnmeldungen
Nun habe ich im Handbuch von WinCCflexible 2008 folgende Angaben gefunden:



> Maximale Anzahl von ALARM_S-Meldungen
> In WinCC flexible ist die Anzahl der ALARM_S-Meldungen auf maximal 32767 begrenzt. In
> der Praxis wird die maximal projektierbare Anzahl durch den auf dem Bediengerät zur
> Verfügung stehenden Speicher begrenzt.



Im Moment simuliere ich alles. Alarm-OBs kann man in PLCSIM ja auch simulieren. Im Simatic-Manager unter "Zielsystem-CPU-Meldungen" kommen sie auch an. In meinem simulierten MP177 tut sich leider garnichts.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ducati (19 März 2013)

Du könntest mal mit den Haken unter "optimiertes Anlegen von Meldungen" oder so ähnlich rumspielen... mal mit und ohne gesetzen Haken ausprobieren...

Ansonsten mal mit realer Hardware testen, PLCSIM verhält sich gerade bei solchen Dingen schon anders als ne reale CPU...


 vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand, der "Systemfehler Melden" unter WinCCflex verwendet.

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 März 2013)

Mit diesen Dingen spiele ich gerade.

Ich geb's nur ungern zu, aber ich habe gerade bemerkt, daß ich auf PLCSIM über MPI Zugriff hatte, das MP177 jedoch über Ethernet projektiert ist :???: . Ich hatte noch Systemmeldungen (Flexible) aktiviert, die das Panel lebendig erschienen ließen. Zu dumm aber auch. Auf jeden Fall kommen jetzt SFMs und das ist ein sehr guter Grund zum :sm24: . ducati, ich geb' dir eins aus :grin: !

@Admins
Wenn ich auf Vorschau gehe, verschwindet mein Text im Editor? 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (19 März 2013)

Wie bekommt man den Zustand hin das in der HW-Konfiguration die option "Extras->Systemfehler melden..." nicht mehr ausgegraut ist?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 März 2013)

Hallo Zotos,



zotos schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den Zustand hin das in der HW-Konfiguration die option "Extras->Systemfehler melden..." nicht mehr ausgegraut ist?





Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..(CPU muß selektiert sein)..



Ist echt 'ne lohnenswerte Sache!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 März 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> .. "optimiertes Anlegen von Meldungen" ..


Genau das war der Grund für meine Warnmeldungen. Vielleicht liegt es an meine Flexible-Version, die etwas betagt ist. "optimiertes Anlegen von Meldungen" habe ich deaktiviert und es kommen keine Meldungen beim Generieren.


----------



## Grimsey (20 März 2013)

Um auch im Flexible mit "Systemfehler melden" zu arbeiten muss in den Meldeeinstellungen lediglich der Haken bei "S7-Diagnosemeldungen (Nummer)" und  "S7-Diagnosemeldungen (Text)"  gesetzt werden. Das wars.

Wir hatten mal einen Vertreter von der Fachberatung bei uns, der uns das vor längerer Zeit mal gezeigt hat. Habe ich auch schon erfolgreich im Einsatz gehabt.
Lediglich beim quittieren ist es ab und an etwas komisch...die Meldungen gingen nicht immer weg. Als Lösung habe ich das explizierte Quittieren für die S7-Bausteine abgeschaltet (geht auch unter dem Menüpunkt wo man das "Systemfehler melden" aktiviert).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2013)

Hallo Grimsey,



Grimsey schrieb:


> Um auch im Flexible mit "Systemfehler melden" zu arbeiten muss in den Meldeeinstellungen lediglich der Haken bei "S7-Diagnosemeldungen (Nummer)" und  "S7-Diagnosemeldungen (Text)"  gesetzt werden ..


Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe. "SFM" bietet sehr viel mehr.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2013)

Ich muß aus den Systemfehlermeldungen, die ich nun habe, Sammelmeldungen für ein Leitsystem bilden. Das mache ich in einem sogenannten "Anwender-Baustein", der ebenfalls von dem System angelegt wird.

Habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit, Systemmeldungen der CPU zu gewinnen? Ich habe bei der CPU keine Adresse, die ich auswerten kann.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

